# Equipo para la grabacion profesional de voz



## manolo_cor (Ene 26, 2006)

Saludos a todos:
  Tengo en mis manos un proyecto y necesito un poco de ayuda, que seguro me dais. 
El tema es que tengo que grabar entrevistas a personas con una grabadora con la idea de luego pasarla al PC para digitalizarla y copiarla en audio CD, si fuera posible usar algun tipo de programa que me transcribiera el archivo de sonido a texto seria ideal ya que sino habría que hacerlo a manubiro(un poko cansino, no?). 
Lo que busco realmente es donde poder comprar un equipo de ese calibre pero en plan prfesional, grabadora de voz y  software sobre todo para montar un estudio de grabación pero portable.

Gracias de antemano!!!


----------



## House (Ene 28, 2006)

Conozco grabadoras digitales con conexion USB (digital pen recorder) que te permiten grabar mas de 8 horas de sonido, luego las descargas al PC por medio de la interfaz USB, y hay puedes utilizar un programa para el reconocimiento de voz como el Dragon Naturally Speaking que te convierte el archivo de audio en un documento de texto.

Espero te sirva la información.


----------



## GACHUZO (Oct 21, 2009)

Que onda necesito que me digan por favor como le hago para convertir voz a texto y que este texto lo reflege en una pantalla lcd es un proyecto para titulacion por donde empiezo??????????????????
Gracias


----------



## Cacho (Oct 21, 2009)

Muy simple: Agarrás varios libros y empezás a leer.
Teoría de esto y aquello y vas a llegar a la conclusión que buscás. Más si es un título de grado. ¿O el título se lo darán al que te pase el proyecto?.

Desarrollá el sistema que pretendas hacer funcionar y planteá dudas puntuales, no pidas todo hecho.

De todas formas, lee el post anterior al tuyo, conseguite el programa ese del que habla MarioOs y ya tenés un comienzo (no me digas que no lo habías leído).

Saludos


----------

